# Would I be better off with a good electric knife, compare to a $100 slicer.



## tom c (Nov 26, 2011)

I can't see spending 4 or 5 hundred on a slicer I don't think I would be using it that much. Maybe around ones or twice a month for roast beef or brisket. So would I be better off with a good electric knife compare to a $100 slicer?


----------



## flash (Nov 26, 2011)

In your case I would get a good electric knife, but it is hard to slice as thin as you can get with a slicer. Still not bad.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Nov 26, 2011)

I  have got a slicer, a elect knife and i still end up using just a sharp knife. I gave away a commercial slicer to our local grange just because it was to heavy and to much trouble to clean. I do have an el cheapo slicer but I always seem to get back to the sharp knife.

Karl


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 26, 2011)

Slicers are faster at getting consistant slices...But a Steady Hand and a good Knife, Electric or Traditional...Will get the job done...Fatty and Raw meat is easier on a slicer...but partial freezing helps when doing it by hand....My SOB Cousin has my Grandfathers 1940 Hobart, Mint Condition, doesn't use it more than once a year and won't give it up!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






....JJ


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd go get it , JJ , and say you have a do to get going and just forget to take it back...LOL

Sorta like my Son does......


----------



## alblancher (Nov 26, 2011)

Sams has a decent slicer for about 40 bucks if I remember correctly.  If you don't do a lot of slicing a cheap slicer is better the no slicer.   Just take your time and don't burn up the motor it will last long enough for you to decide to buy a bigger slicer.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 26, 2011)

A knife like this will be as good as any slicer if you practice with it & are not in a hurry.


I have one similar to it & also have a commercial 12" slicer.


----------

